# Our bundles of fun



## Passman86 (Aug 13, 2012)

So, I've asked a few questions on here regarding kitty help, so I thought I would let everyone see the little bundles that we call Lola and Jade. 

Lola is the older of the 2, around 10 months now, and Jade is the smaller at 5 months and still a tiny little thing. She uses this to her advantage as is far too cute to ever get in trouble. 

So here's a few pics of them together, and some others of them testing out their new kitty tree I got for them over the weekend. 

We've had a few problems with Lola being a bit timid with me over the last few weeks, but last night after her first full day alone with the new tree she was a changed kitty. Happy to play and to see me, and very very affectionate. So we are all happy again now.


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

Gorgeous especially Jade - love her name too.


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)

Awww cute I'm glad to hear that Lola is settling in well. :001_wub: :001_wub: I like the cat tree.


----------



## Passman86 (Aug 13, 2012)

I picked the name Jade after the character name of one of my favourite games characters in Beyond Good and Evil. She's an absolute nutter. 

And Lola is definitely getting happier. So much so, below is what happens when she gets into the en-suite while we're out and has lots of things to play with.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Lovely babies :001_wub:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_aww how gorgeous are they,beautiful xx_


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

awwww so adorable and im loving the new cat tree, great pictures


----------



## Passman86 (Aug 13, 2012)

So, we have finally gotten around to having both Lola and Jade spayed, at its safe to say they aren't our greatest fans at the moment. Especially in the picture below, Lola looks like she is contemplating my downfall. If only they knew it was for the greater good. 

Also, little Jade definitely has a hard time moving around in the cone. We have to carry her almost everywhere as she is constantly catching it on the floor.


----------



## *Camelia* (May 12, 2011)

Poor love am wishing them a seedy recovery.


----------

